
Peg/leg - recursive-descent parser generators for C - _pius
http://piumarta.com/software/peg/
======
silentbicycle
If you're interested in PEGs, packrat parsers, etc., also check out Roberto
Ierusalimschy's LPEG (<http://www.inf.puc-rio.br/~roberto/lpeg/lpeg.html>).
It's a PEG vm for Lua, written in C, and with some tuning for better space
performance.

There's an _excellent_ paper about it here -- <http://www.inf.puc-
rio.br/~roberto/docs/peg.pdf>

------
fizx
Similar: <http://treetop.rubyforge.org>

Topic hijack: Does anyone know of a parser generator lib for javascript? I
can't find one on Google.

~~~
fizx
Answer: <http://code.google.com/p/antlr-javascript/>

------
psranga
Excellent link. Thanks!

